# More Garlic Honey Habanero's Pecans



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 9, 2022)

I just can' make enough of these things!  I give them away to friends and others.  Everyone always wants to know when I making more. 

Several roasted heads of garlic and peppers:








Blended with lots of honey and some oil.  This is pure gold.  Put this on anything and going to taste good!







Nice and Gooey:







This the best seasoning for these.  I ran out and tried to find something else but Kenny's the best.







And out of the oven


----------



## Steve H (Feb 9, 2022)

I can say that these are amazing! I was going to ask for the recipe.


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 9, 2022)

Brian, looks and sounds really good! I want to try that....but can you share you step by step recipe for this? I tried to search for your recipe but couldn't find it on this forum...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 9, 2022)

Steve H said:


> I can say that these are amazing! I was going to ask for the recipe.


I figured you like those.  You going to have to fry some catfish to go with those Green Tomatoes.



pushok2018 said:


> Brian, looks and sounds really good! I want to try that....but can you share you step by step recipe for this? I tried to search for your recipe but couldn't find it on this forum...



I always double.  That Kenny's has a sweetness to it.

Ingredients
1 lb Pecans
3 Large head Garlic
4 Large Habanero’s
1/4-Cup honey
1/4-cup oil
Kenny’s Seasoning

Cut heads off Garlic and Roast for 45 minutes at 350. Can just wrap in foil if do not have a garlic roaster. Let cool about 1 hour. Roast peppers until skin blisters. I use my toaster oven set at 450 and put rack on top. Turn as needed. Will not take long. Wrap up for a few minutes in foil to steam for about 15 minutes. Carefully remove skin. Take most of seeds out. Be gentle. Squeeze garlic out of heads into small container. Add peppers, honey and oil. Use a stick blender and blend until smooth. Add to pecans and stir up good.  Spread pecans on sheet pan.  Silicon baking mats will make your life a lot easier here. Bake at 350 for 10 minutes. Sprinkle with seasoning and stir. Sprinkle some more seasoning. Put back in oven.  Check at about 8 minutes, as they burn easy. Remove from oven and put some more seasoning on and stir. Need to put into a bowl right away. They will burn if you leave on sheet pan. Stir as they cool to keep from sticking too much. Enjoy

I f you have convection set oven to 325 with fan on.  They come out dryer like this.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 9, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I figured you like those. You going to have to fry some catfish to go with those Green Tomatoes.



Lol! Guess what I bought today! I would have preferred crappie. But they are impossible to get here unless you catch your own. I had a piece today. You. Sir. Are a chef with these.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 9, 2022)

BGSDT, Those babies look awesome!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 19, 2022)

Hey Brian. Were those pecans raw. Or already cooked in the recipe?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 19, 2022)

Raw.  Can get a 2 lb bag at Sam's fairly reasonable.


----------

